# Home Theater suggestion



## JBP (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I would like to plan a home theater system with a budget of 10-16K. I have DVD player. Can u suggest which one is better in the current models. Wht abt Philips HTR5000?


----------



## anandk (Aug 22, 2006)

i would advice the new SONY; some 15K. just bought it. awesome clarity


----------



## shiva.kb (Aug 23, 2006)

Go for ONKYO, It's excellent. And not so costly like Bose and others. SOny and Phillips are not comparable to that.


----------



## SHREY (Aug 23, 2006)

don't go for Philips HTR 5000 bcoz audio quality is not up to the mark as compared to sony,samsung etc. check out some samsung models. Sony is best from my point of view bcoz of its price to performance ratio.excellent audio quality


----------



## Dhaval (Aug 23, 2006)

I think yamaha and onkyo products are what a proper home theater system should be , you should check out the 6.1 AV reciever (RX series from yamaha)from both yamaha and onkyo with proper speaker package.
You can also have a look at HTiB (home theater in a box) series from yamaha, it takes care of all the setup hassles associated with configuring a home theater system.


----------



## JBP (Aug 24, 2006)

Dhaval said:
			
		

> I think yamaha and onkyo products are what a proper home theater system should be , you should check out the 6.1 AV reciever (RX series from yamaha)from both yamaha and onkyo with proper speaker package.
> You can also have a look at HTiB (home theater in a box) series from yamaha, it takes care of all the setup hassles associated with configuring a home theater system.


Thx for ur suggestion... In Onkyoindia website only two Home theater models (HT-S590 & HT-S580) are available. Remaining all are HTib. Is it performs good. Do u've any idea abt the cost of Onkyo models?


----------



## Dhaval (Aug 24, 2006)

JBP said:
			
		

> Thx for ur suggestion... In Onkyoindia website only two Home theater models (HT-S590 & HT-S580) are available. Remaining all are HTib. Is it performs good.


Well i live in nagpur, which is a small city, nagpur does have a yamaha dealer but no onkyo one. So i can't exactly tell you about it. But onkyo and yamaha both are quite good.


			
				JBP said:
			
		

> Do u've any idea abt the cost of Onkyo models?


What i can tell you is that yamaha's rx 350 HTiB system retails for about 20,000 ( i am not exactly sure, but its worth the money). If you want i can enquire about the exact cost.


----------



## ha_shock (Sep 28, 2006)

Can u enquire with the yamaha dealer in Nagpur and get the address of the bangalore dealer?

Thanx a lot.


----------



## JBP (Sep 28, 2006)

Plz enquire chennai dealer address too...


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 28, 2006)

I noticed that the Home Theater in a Box package from Sony costs less than buying receivers and speakers separately. Is this generally the case and if so, why?

Arun


----------



## supernova (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes it is a usual case due to marketing strategy of the companies
i.e. if you buy all the items of the same brand, they offer you a better priced package. 
It's also due to economies of scale.. but more of a marketing gimmick only


----------

